# Irix to release 11mm f/4 lens soon



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2016)

We heard about Irix offering a companion 11mm f/4 to go alongside their 15mm f/2.4 back in March, but it looks like it's actually happening soon:

http://photorumors.com/2016/09/02/irix-11mm-f4-full-frame-lens-for-dslr-cameras-rumored-to-be-announced-next-week/

For all of you that only use your EF 11-24mm f/4L as an 11mm prime -- and you know who you are  -- there will soon be a lighter option out there for you, and this one may even have a front filter option (not confirmed, but their 15mm f/2.4 has front filters, so who knows?).

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks. Interesting, but I am more interested in the 15mm, if coma is low, etc., etc. Sounds like just more teasing, though.


----------



## NorbR (Sep 11, 2016)

Announced, maybe, but I wouldn't expect it any time soon. 

The 15mm was announced 6 months ago, and it's only now starting to hit retailers (slowly). I think it would make sense for them, now that the 15mm is out the door, to make the official announcement for the 11mm ahead of Photokina, and I'm really interested to see what it will look like. But I won't hold my breath, this is probably a lens we won't actually see until well into 2017. 

Of course I'd be happy to be wrong about this ...


----------

